# The Cabal...concerned?



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

Is it just me or is the use of the Cabal in HH series a possible Deus Ex Machina? I would prefer to see humanity and its demi gods screw things up themselves.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I know what you mean, but it just makes so much more sense for the Eldar(who seem to have quite a presence with the Cabal) to get involved from behind the scenes. It's just completely out of character for them to sit back and let such a galactic changing event happen on it's own. The Eldar will always try and manipulate a situation to benefit themselves, as would any race for that matter. And Horus winning the war and chaos taking over doesn't fit well for any other race.


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

If it is steered shall we say by the Eldar, then that does make sense, but still, smacks as a get out of jail card.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

no it aint its very typical of eldar behaviour. besides its not just eldar in there, their choice of chapter is also quite logical. I think people are just being overly whinny about this kinda stuff when it doesn't reflect how they had imagined it


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The galaxy is being torn apart by the Heresy, entire star systems are being ravaged and the Chaos Gods are in ascendence.

It'd be stupid beyond belief if the Eldar and the other factions DIDN'T get involved. This concerns them too, after all they also live in the galaxy despite the Imperium's best efforts to change that.


LotN


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

Lord of Night...point well taken.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

If anything, the Perpetuals seem to be more shoehorned in. I still love the concept of immortals in 40K though, the idea that the Emperor isn't alone, just the most powerful. 

Highlanders in 40K...fu** yeah!


----------

